# Mast Cell Cancer - I'm terrified



## List (Oct 28, 2008)

Yesterday day was the most horrible day of my life. 

I found a lump on my 3.5 year old weim cross last week. I took him to the vet yesterday day to just get it checked out, and sadly they confirmed it was a Mast Cell Tumor. I am devastated. Boston is not just my dog, but my best friend. 

We have surgery booked for next Friday and my vet feels there is a good chance it will be curative since we caught it early although we will not know for sure until we send off the tumor for a full histo. 

I already feed raw and no longer vaccinate. Does anyone know of good preventative measures, just anything. I feel helpless and I looking for a plan, something I can do. 

Thanks
Lianne and Boston


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear this. 
I wish I had advice- but I don't. Nonetheless, I wanted to let you know, our thoughts are with you! I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you and your best friend, I can only imagine how devastating it must be.

:frown:


----------



## List (Oct 28, 2008)

Thank you for your kind words. 

I'm just still in shock. He is so young and so ridiculously healthy looking. He was never been sick a day in his life. I just want to be able to do something to make it better. I feel so helpless.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Don't panic. We see mast cell tumors often at my clinic and we have really good prognosis for most patients. If it is caught early (which it sounds like it) and completely excised, typically there aren't any other issues. Sometimes other mast cell tumors will pop up, but if you keep a good close eye on him and have them removed right away it shouldn't be too much of an issue. 

Its good that you are getting a full histo report on it because it will tell you what grade tumor it is, the lower grade the better. My guess is that it is a low grade mast cell tumor because you've caught it early. 

Either way, its not that bad of a diagnosis. There are much worse cancers for dogs to get. Weims are prone to getting mast cell tumors which is likely the cause of it.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Your already on raw and not doing vaccines, which is excellent. Cancer thrives on carbohydrates. I give my dog food grade peroxide, raw apple cider vinegar, virgin coconut oil and garlic. They all have different benefits. HP adds oxygen and is an antiseptic. Cancer cells do not like oxygen. ACV is alkaline and improves pH by making the body less acidic. Not a suitable environment for cancer. EVCO has lauric acid, capric acid and caprylic acid, and it has properties such as antimicrobial, antioxidant, antifungal, antibacterial, immune booster. Garlic has antibiotic, antibacterial, antiviral, antifungal and anticancer properties. It's also an immune booster. You could also look into essiac tea and turmeric. Hope your dog feels better:wink:


----------



## Adam76 (Dec 24, 2010)

Cast, how often do you give your dogs those.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

I give 2 tablespoons of braggs ACV 3 x a week. It's important to dilute it. Mix it in either some wet food mixed into dry food or mixed with chicken liver and blood if feeding raw. You can also add it to drinking water 3 x a week. I give 2.5 garlic cloves chopped up 3 x a week.. I give 1 tablespoon of EVCO 3 x a week. I add 4 drops of 35% food grade hydrogen peroxide to drinking water 5 x a week. 

I don't use essiac tea. That can vary from 2 tablespoons to a half a cup. I also do not use turmeric, but when I did it was 1 teaspoon 3x a week.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

I am so sorry. I don't have any advice on preventative care; but as Nat said, the prognosis is good. Our Corgi had a Mast Cell removed about a year ago. the doctor said although it was good size, he was confident that it was completely in tact and completely removed. We sent it out and found that it was a very low grade so it was caught early also. Since then all has been clear, and he's just as crazy as ever.
I know how awful it is to hear that; but I hope this eases you a little knowing you're not alone.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Praying all goes well for the pup.


----------



## Spaz (Sep 3, 2009)

Sending healing vibes to your pup and hugs to you! :hug:

My Midnight had a mast cell tumor removed and thankfully it was low grade. She lived many more happy years before I had to put her down at 14 years because of kidney failure.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

how is your dog?


----------



## SuriLove (Mar 28, 2010)

Hopefully all is well. So sorry to hear this. Its scary no matter what I am sure when you hear that.

I hope everything went good.


----------

